# problema internet!

## manto41

ciao a tutti.

io ho un problema che mi perseguita da un po' di tempo.

riesco a pingare tutti i siti da shell e tutti mi rispondo..sempre 0 pacchetti persi

i programmi di messaggistica istantanea mi funzionano (aMsn),riesco con amarok a mandare 

le canzoni su last.fm..

però quando apro un browser(firefox,konqueror) iniziano i problemi..

non carica i siti,o carica metà sito rendendo impossibile la navigazione.

a volte google mi funziona perfettamente ma quando faccio una ricerca e apro una tab per aprire un collegamento 

il collegamento non va mai.

mi sembra alquanto strano in quanto pingando tutto funziona.

cosa potrebbe essere?!

grazie

Paolo

----------

## djinnZ

dns, forwarding/firewall sballato, problemi di linea, e non ho voglia di continuare.

Se non spieghi come è fatta la tua rete nessuno potrà aiutarti. Sii un tantino più preciso.

Il ping non vuol dire molto prova un traceroute e vedi se si blocca da qualche parte.

ps: benvenuto

----------

## manto41

eh...non hai tutti i torti..

allora io prendo la rete dalla casa accanto.

non ci sono proxy,e non c'è un dchp in quanto avendo molti pc utilizziamo indirizzi statici.

i dns sono quelli di alice.

purtroppo non ho il mio pc comunque domani ti posto i risultati dei comandi di route ecc..

sono l'unico in tutta la casa ad avere questo problema..

gli altri usando winzozz e a loro la rete va tranquillamente.

inserendo indirizzo statico,indirizzo del gw e dei dns.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

 *manto41 wrote:*   

> allora io prendo la rete dalla casa accanto.

 

 :Question: 

Nel senso che ti connetti via wireless alla rete dei tuoi vicini?

Se sì.... perchè non l'hai detto subito?  :Evil or Very Mad:  Probabilmente c'è qualche problema nel funzionamento della scheda wireless nella tuo sistema Gentoo.

Installati qualche strumento grafico per vedere la potenze del segnale, disturbi, ecc.

----------

## Kernel78

Almeno dicci che hai il loro permesso è che non ci stai coinvolgendo in attività illegali ...

----------

## manto41

no no..niente di tuto ciò..

è mio zio che mi passa un cavo..

c'è anche la wireless ma prima voglio far andare la linea "normale"

dando il comando route ottengo questo:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination      Gateway         Genmask              Flags      Metric   Ref    Use      Iface

192.168.1.0         *                255.255.255.0       U             0          0       0        eth0

loopback             *                255.0.0.0              UG           0          0       0        lo

default            192.168.1.1      0.0.0.0                 U             0          0       0        eth0
```

ho appena fatto un emerge per traceroute e si è scaricato alcuni pacchetti..   :Confused: 

traceroute mi da:

```
 1 ***

2 ***

3 r-vr31-vl2.opb.interbusiness.it (217.141.110.138)  138.686 ms  137.838 ms 126.607

4 r-vr31-vl2.opb.interbusiness.it (217.141.110.138)  173.767 ms  187.087 ms 160.358

.

.

.

11 72.14.239.58 (72.14.239.58)  138.686 ms  137.838 ms 126.607

12 ***

13 ***

14 ***

15 ***

16 ***
```

se pingo il gateway mi da: DESTINATION HOST UNRACHABLE!   :Sad: 

però se poi pingo google per esempio mi funziona..

----------

## GabrieleB

se dai ifconfig che ti dice riguardo agli errori ?

```
          RX packets:56796 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55549 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:37129409 (35.4 Mb)  TX bytes:9145384 (8.7 Mb)

```

----------

## manto41

se faccio ifconfig non mi da nessun tipo di errore.

ho provato a "navigare" con links e vedo i siti..

ma con firefox o con un altro tipo di browser proprio zero..

 :Sad: 

----------

